# No, the boycott of Kellogg had ZERO effect...LOL !



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This was an interesting news story in February:

"Kellogg's CEO John Bryant says the company's plummeting stock and reported $53 million loss in the fourth quarter are unrelated to the company's politically driven decision last year to pull ads from Breitbart News, which spurred a boycott campaign and intense online backlash."

Kellogg's CEO: Massive Layoffs at Time of Massive Boycott Total Coincidence

And NOW THIS:

"(Reuters) - Kellogg Co (K.N) replaced chief executive John Bryant with food industry veteran Steven Cahillane on Thursday..."

Kellogg's CEO Bryant steps down, Nature's Bounty exec to take over | Reuters

The NFL is next. Go ahead, screw with the customer you arrogant jackasses.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We, the consumer have the power, we just need to learn and not be afraid to use it.....


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

now if they come out with a "Trump" cereal, they can make a come back, but they wont.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> now if they come out with a "Trump" cereal, they can make a come back, but they wont.


MAGA Flakes? They're GREA....T.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Got to love it when the arrogant on wall street and in the board room flaunt anti American/ anti Christian hate at the public and take a financial bath for it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I mentioned this somewhere and they deserve everything they get.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We need to remind Kellogg of our boycott just to make sure they know it aint over.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> We need to remind Kellogg of our boycott just to make sure they know it aint over.


https://www.kelloggs.com/en_US/contact-us.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Robie said:


> https://www.kelloggs.com/en_US/contact-us.html


Email sent:

Dear Sir:

Your previous CEO claimed that the boycott had no affect on your company. Since he is no longer employed by you, and your business profits along with your stock price have suffered of late, I beg to disagree.

It's not about product mix. It's not about putting a Non-GMO label on some new product. It's about respect for your customer. The country is politically fractured, and emotions are rising. By taking a liberal political stance, you insult and alienate one half of your potential customers. Conservatives buy corn flakes too.

I owned Kellogg common at one time; I no longer do. The boycott stays on.

Sincerely yours,
-signed-


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Whether or not my boycotts of companies has any effect on what the companies do doesn't bother 
me one way or the other. I know it may have an effect but it is just my way of saying $crew you, 
back! It is very rare that I will restart using a company that I have started boycotting. I haven't 
watch MLB since the big strike of 1981.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I got a reply back from them stating...oh, you must be speaking of the W. K. Kellogg Foundation...

I responded...no, unless this article from Breitbart is incorrect and that the W. K. Kellogg Foundation did advertising with them...I believe you are mistaken.

We'll see if they respond further.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> We need to remind Kellogg of our boycott just to make sure they know it aint over.


Haa...haaaa...Agree. Boycott until they acknowledge the link..... We need a Boycott movement sign....I nominate...the following:

Conservative Cereal Killers

And demand they have Old Tony the Tiger say...."Theeeerrrre finally Great...again!" Afterwards.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I got:

"Your opinions are important to us and we appreciate the time it takes to share your thoughts. We want to assure you that we will pass your comments on to our management team."

Bull.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I got:
> 
> "Your opinions are important to us and we appreciate the time it takes to share your thoughts. We want to assure you that we will pass your comments on to our management team."
> 
> Bull.


Mine...


> Robert,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. We appreciate the opportunity to respond.
> 
> ...


----------

